# Pre-release purchase of Windows 7



## Hansen (Jan 1, 2006)

I thought it might be interesting to see if people are making the pre-release purchase of Windows 7 given what seems like very fair pricing for the Home Premium ($49.99) and Professional ($99.99) versions or are you waiting to see if better prices come along in the Fall when it's released on October 22nd. 

Personally, I went ahead and purchased a copy of Home Premium from Newegg since you get the disk and no shipping or tax costs.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

The only reason I am not pre-ordering is because the Ultimate version is not available.


----------



## FHSPSU67 (Jan 12, 2007)

Michael D'Angelo;2143361 said:


> The only reason I am not pre-ordering is because the Ultimate version is not available.


I've had the same thoughts, but I can't explain why. Do you have any specific reason?
I have Vista Ultimate 64-bit version now.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

The cheapest price I've seen for the upgrade is $44.95 at Costco, $5 less than Best Buy or Amazon. Shipping is not included though, so I hope it's available in-store for cash-and-carry price.


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

Michael D'Angelo;2143361 said:


> The only reason I am not pre-ordering is because the Ultimate version is not available.


Ditto
I plan on getting a new laptop (old one sounds like a vacumn cleaner on its last leg) and there is a free upgrade to windows 7 with a pc with vista purchsed after a certain date


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

You need to add... yes I will switch to Windows 7 but my licenses are covered by TechNet/MSDN/Microsoft Partner subscriptions.

Larry



Hansen said:


> I thought it might be interesting to see if people are making the pre-release purchase of Windows 7 given what seems like very fair pricing for the Home Premium ($49.99) and Professional ($99.99) versions or are you waiting to see if better prices come along in the Fall when it's released on October 22nd.
> 
> Personally, I went ahead and purchased a copy of Home Premium from Newegg since you get the disk and no shipping or tax costs.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

LarryFlowers said:


> You need to add... yes I will switch to Windows 7 but my licenses are covered by TechNet/MSDN/Microsoft Partner subscriptions.
> 
> Larry


I'm a mixture. I too have technet subscriptions (somewhat in thanks to LarryFlowers), but I suspect my laptops won't last much longer than the RC1 licenses would anyway. (I might end up surprised.) 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

I went ahead and used Amazon.com, since they have no sales tax and free shipping. Most of the other stores would have charged me sales tax since they have locations in Texas. I got one Pro and three Home Premium. No subscriptions here.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

Michael D'Angelo;2143361 said:


> The only reason I am not pre-ordering is because the Ultimate version is not available.


Same here.


----------



## chevyguy559 (Sep 19, 2008)

I pre-ordered Professional from MS Store for my main PC (got the download option, no sales tax) but might pick up another 3 Home Premium's within the next couple days for my wife's Laptop, my garage PC and my laptop


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

I might pre-order pro, still on the fence whether to do it now or wait.

Why are you guys holding out for Ultimate out of curiosity? This time round it seems like a rip off for most as it just has more language support and Bitlocker...which can be duplicated easily by truecrypt and most dont use anyways.

Cheapest price is at MicroCenter in the store, they have it for $40 and $90 (home/pro).


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

3 copies on order..
don't need more than the home premium..
at $50 it is doable here.. more than that and I would just stay at what I have.


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

Here's  a good link to a article describing the differences in each edition of Win 7. I don't see much in Ultimate that I would need over Pro.


----------



## solmakou (Mar 6, 2009)

Grentz said:


> I might pre-order pro, still on the fence whether to do it now or wait.
> 
> Why are you guys holding out for Ultimate out of curiosity? This time round it seems like a rip off for most as it just has more language support and Bitlocker...which can be duplicated easily by truecrypt and most dont use anyways.
> 
> Cheapest price is at MicroCenter in the store, they have it for $40 and $90 (home/pro).


If it came with an extra version of solitaire and it was called ultimate I would install the ultimate  Honestly I haven't looked at the various versions of Windows 7 and will probably only install the top tier.


----------



## ncxcstud (Apr 22, 2007)

These upgrade discs have both 32-bit and 64-bit versions? I'm going to assume that they do...


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

ncxcstud said:


> These upgrade discs have both 32-bit and 64-bit versions? I'm going to assume that they do...


Yes they do, and the license code will work for either one.


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

solmakou said:


> If it came with an extra version of solitaire and it was called ultimate I would install the ultimate  Honestly I haven't looked at the various versions of Windows 7 and will probably only install the top tier.


The article I referenced above lists the following in the Home Premium edition: "and some premium games (Chess Titans, Hearts, Internet Backgammon, Internet Checkers, Internet Spades, and Mahjong Titans."


----------



## drded (Aug 23, 2006)

I didn't see anything I needed above the Home Premium so ordered updates for all 4 home machines from Amazon.

Don't know why Best Buy insists on charging sales tax. Lost my business because of it.

Dave


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I definitely want the Pro version, simply for the "XP Mode".


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

drded said:


> I didn't see anything I needed above the Home Premium so ordered updates for all 4 home machines from Amazon.
> 
> Don't know why Best Buy insists on charging sales tax. Lost my business because of it.
> 
> Dave


Probably because Best Buy has local, physical presence in every state and thereby is required to. Amazon has no physical presence other than in _The Matrix_. 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Drew2k said:


> I definitely want the Pro version, simply for the "XP Mode".


XP mode is cool. Solves a problem downloading software upgrades to my cellphone in Vista or Win7. 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Movieman (May 9, 2009)

Im using the Win 7 RC. I dont know if I will purchase it after its deactivated. I like it but will see what the bank account looks like by then.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Movieman said:


> Im using the Win 7 RC. I dont know if I will purchase it after its deactivated. I like it but will see what the bank account looks like by then.


May you be blessed with a large quantity of goodness in thine back account. (Me too!) 

Of course, if your bank account is sufficiently big, or at least if mine is, I might skip the MS upgrade and go for the whole computer and laptop upgrade with new copies of Win7. :lol:

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

drded said:


> I didn't see anything I needed above the Home Premium so ordered updates for all 4 home machines from Amazon.
> 
> Don't know why Best Buy insists on charging sales tax. Lost my business because of it.
> 
> Dave


As with any store, if they have physical presence in your state they have to charge sales tax. Online retailers have to as well.

Amazon for example: "Items sold by Amazon.com LLC, or its subsidiaries, and shipped to destinations in the states of Kansas, Kentucky, New York, North Dakota, or Washington are subject to tax."


----------



## roadrunner1782 (Sep 28, 2008)

I plan on pre ordering home premium soon as I figure it probably won't get any cheaper.


----------



## shotdisc98 (May 7, 2007)

Can I go from Vista Home Premium to Win 7 Pro?


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Yes, I ordered a copy of Win 7 Pro. It's going to be interesting since the license is for one computer. However, I would be installing a 64-bit version on one hard drive and a 32-bit version on another hard drive.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

After some more looking I think I might go with Home to start. The only thing I really am curious about in Pro is the XP Mode, but I am sure I will get it eventually...I have no need as of now for it. (still have a few laptops rocking XP for those rare needs)


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Of all my machines, I think only one needs "Pro" - my laptop might have to hook up to domains at work. Otherwise, they seem to have included almost everything in Home Premium (I have no need for BitLocker). My backup needs are met by my WHS box so it looks like 4 Home Premiums and a Pro for me.


----------



## Hansen (Jan 1, 2006)

As noted earlier, I've purchased one copy of Home Premium from Newegg but need two more copies of Win 7. Just not convinced yet that Pro is worth twice as much as Home Premium. $99 still an excellent price for Pro, no doubt about that...but when purchasing multiple copies, it can add up and trying to see if folks think the value is there for Professional version.


----------



## Bardman (Apr 23, 2002)

djlong said:


> Of all my machines, I think only one needs "Pro" - my laptop might have to hook up to domains at work. Otherwise, they seem to have included almost everything in Home Premium (I have no need for BitLocker). My backup needs are met by my WHS box so it looks like 4 Home Premiums and a Pro for me.


I'm in the same boat... my Laptop is severely managed by the corporate network, so I'm not touching that thing... but my home computer and the kids computer have Home Premium preordered for them (kids machine is currently running RC1).

WHS handles all my backup needs, so I didn't see a reason to splurge for Pro on my machines.

Brad


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

Other


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

Remember for those of you with children in school you'll be able to purchase a copy of Home Premium at a pretty deep discount (as is the case with all MS products). through an educational discount reseller. As an example, Vista Ultimate (full version) sells for $65 to students.


----------



## Hansen (Jan 1, 2006)

Ken S said:


> Remember for those of you with children in school you'll be able to purchase a copy of Home Premium at a pretty deep discount (as is the case with all MS products). through an educational discount reseller. As an example, Vista Ultimate (full version) sells for $65 to students.


I know it's all speculation on our respective parts, but do you think the educational discounts will bring Home Premium in for less than $49.99?


----------



## ncxcstud (Apr 22, 2007)

Ken S said:


> Remember for those of you with children in school you'll be able to purchase a copy of Home Premium at a pretty deep discount (as is the case with all MS products). through an educational discount reseller. As an example, Vista Ultimate (full version) sells for $65 to students.


That's the only thing keeping me from purchasing an upgrade at this moment...

And HOPEFULLY they'll allow students to purchase Full Versions (bootable discs) for a cheap price with Windows 7...and not just upgrades. I prefer to do clean installs on my computers...


----------

